# Lancome Skincare for Acne?



## JunkaLunk (Nov 10, 2005)

I just bought three new products from Lancome:

Pure Focus cleanser
Pure Focus toner
Pure Focus lotion

They treat visible pores/ oily skin which I have plus BREAKOUTS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




On their website it says it contains salycic acid, which we all know treats ance.  

But I just wanted to see if any of you girls have tried this product for acne, and how did it work out for you?   THANKS !


----------



## Ariesgirly (Nov 10, 2005)

I wanted to try this also..please let me know how you like it!


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah defiantly tell us how it works


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 11, 2005)

Alright, no problem.  I already love it though because after washing and such and such my skin isn't oily for hours, so I don't have to worry throught out the day if my skin is shiny and greasy, yuck. Nothing I have ever used has done that for me.  
But lets see if it clears up my face. hahah.


----------



## Ariesgirly (Nov 13, 2005)

Awesome! I just ordered it online tonight! Let's see how it works on my oily skin!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 16, 2005)

Hahah alright, tell me how it works out for you and good luck!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 16, 2005)

My friend who's got quite bad acne especially on her forehead uses lancome skincare products- though i'm not exactly sure what.... But her acne seemed to have improved quite a bit after using it... 
Speaking of lancome skincare stuff- you guys who use lancome regularly, would you suggest using thier stuff for dry skin?? I have really dry skin and i currently use Clinque 3 step but i want a change.  I'm thinking of Lancome but i'm not sure how well their skincare products are to people with extremely dry skin!  ANy comments to this would be lovely.  Sorry JunkaLunk for invading your thread


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 16, 2005)

I switched from cliniques 3 step system, and their acne solutions line to Lancome products!!!   I recommend it actually, I'm very satisfied with their skincare products.  I'm using their  lip care and this type of eye cream too, and I love them all.


----------



## honyd (May 7, 2006)

Hey there, I worked for Lancome i just left them a few months ago..due to the dept store not Lancome.  They are a fabalous co and a great line.  The Pure focus line is great for u....Clinque products are a little harsher they contain alot of alcohol.  Lancome is worth the money.. i use the primordiale eye treatment and i looove it.  If u have any questions on any of the items let me kno.


----------



## honyd (May 7, 2006)

To jess... omg if u have dry skin stop the 3 step..  it will dry u out even more due to the alcohol in it.  Lancome has a great creams for dry skin.  Heres a lil tip if u dont kno it already. check the ingrdts on the box. ur first 2 ingrdts are key... make sure they are either water or another hydrating product.  not alcohol or any type of acids.  8)


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

Has anyone used their products lately. I like products that are great for sensitve dry skin.


----------



## kpxgenie (Feb 22, 2013)

Shimmery said:


> Has anyone used their products lately. I like products that are great for sensitve dry skin.


  	I've been using Lancome's Visionnaire for the past 2 months.  My skin is acne-prone and dry...not sure how sensitive it is, but I know I get red from harsh products.  Lots of reviews seem to vary on this product...some good, some bad.  So far for me, I wouldn't say it "cleared up" my acne, but it definitely has made a big difference in how healthy my skin looks and feels, even with the acne.  I swear it makes my skin so freaking soft & supple and I HAVE noticed that I'm getting fewer new breakouts & my skin is more even-toned all over.  Also, my skin isn't so tight-feeling and dry after showering or washing my face, so I assume this is helping to moisturize from the inside-out. 

  	I think Sephora is giving samples online with any order, so I'd recommend trying it out first because every girl is different!  (I think Lancome will give you a sample pack too if you get something from them?)


----------

